# Rechteck mit einseitiger Wellenlinie



## sansibarius (18. August 2004)

Hello

Meine Website soll einen Header haben mit Wellenlinie unten.  Eine Wellenlinie alleine kriege ich hin mit  Filter>Verzerrungsfilter>Schwingungen .  
Jetzt möchte ich den Header aber natürlich noch mit Farbe und Effekten füllen, aber der Zauberstab wählt immer die totale Fläche und ein Rechteck-Auswahl-Feld kann ich wegen der  Form nicht einsetzten. 
Und die  Wellenlinie mit dem Lasso nachfahren kanns ja auch nicht sein.

Wie konstruiere ich also ein Rechteck mit einer Wellenlinie auf einer Seite bitte?
Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## elme (18. August 2004)

Probier mal einfach ne STRG+klick auf die Ebene!

Wenn das nicht klappt dann mach einfach eine ebene unter der Wellenlinie und tob dich mal aus, wenn du fertig bist mit austoben einfach von de unteren EBENEN das löschen was stört! 

UND wenn das nicht klappt!

Dann must du ein Bild anhängen damit ich mir des noch besser vorstellen kann 

gruß


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. August 2004)

Poste bittemal dein bisheriges Bild, ich kann mir zwar schon in etwa vorstellen, was du meinst und wie man es lösen könnte ( die Frage), aber besser ist besser...


----------



## sansibarius (18. August 2004)

Hello
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Hier mein Kunstwerk.. Hatte es zwar schon gelöscht, aber nochmals schnell erstellt...habe ja langsam Uebung darin.

Also hier seht ihr meine Idee.  Das soll ein Webtemplate werden. Oben der Kopf, in den zwei Wellen Inhalte und unten die drei Spalten mit Fusszeile.
Wegen der Schnelligkeit ist das eine oder andere nicht ganz sauber ausgeführt.

Das Problem ist jetzt diese Wellenlinie. Die habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle mit dem Magnetlasso nachgefahren, aber bei genauem Hinsehen sieht man die Treppechen und Unsauberkeiten, vorallen auch wenn ich die Kante dann mit Effekten noch scharf abgrenzen will.
Also wie kriege ich diese Wellenkante am besten schön scharf hin und kann den Block befüllen ohne grossen Handstand?

Vielen Dank zum Voraus für eure Hilfe.
Gruss aus der Schweiz
Thomas

PS: Photoshop 6.0


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. August 2004)

Wellenblock füllen:

Zauberstab mit 16% Toleranz

Nicht den Wellenblock sondern das Transparente in der Ebene wählen

Auswahl umkehren

Und die Wellenlinie solltest du besser nicht mit dem Filter Schwingungen machen, sondern mit dem Pfadwerkzeug!


----------

